# 53 monark SD?



## oimakoi (Apr 7, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/53-54-monark-super-deluxe.150294/

This was my grandad’s monark. And i’m thinking about painting it. I have a question about the rivets:
Are the fender rivets painted or not?
Chain guard rivets painted?
And the rear rack/carrier rivets painted or not?
Thanks in advance...


----------

